# نظام التراسل Mail gate



## بدر الشمري (4 يونيو 2015)

الاخوة الاعزاء حبيت اشاركم بمعلومات عن انظمة التراسل والمعدات المستخدمة في 
اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة وتنزيل اي كتاب يمكن الاستفادة منه للجميع علما بان لدي كتاب عن 
نظام Mail gateولايمكن رفعه لان حجمه عالي لو توضح الطريقة لرفعه لتعم الفائدة ودمتم


----------



## عبدالمجيد المغيري (22 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكووور يابش مهندس ع الموضوع و نتمنى التفاعل


----------



## dandos (17 سبتمبر 2019)

الله يعطيك العافية كيف احصل عليه إذا تكرمت


----------



## dandos (1 ديسمبر 2019)

الله يعطيك العافية 
ممكن تزود لي نسخة منه الله يحفظك


----------

